# Propane or Solar Power Fridge



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Trying to plan to be off grid at our MO property and have a question.

When looking at refrigeration, what is the best option? One idea is to have a propane fridge that uses minor electric input, the other is to have a well-insulated energy efficient fridge on solar/wind power. What would be the best option in your opinion?

With the price of propane rising, would we be better off spending a little more upfront for an extra panel or so with additional battery storage? Or does the cost justify using either one?

Thanks

Joseph


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

I use propane right now but i would go with a DC electric if i could afford one.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

If you can afford it I'd go with a sundazer on solar/wind. I never could understand working so hard to get off the electric grid just to be tied to propane.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The best, and most effitient is an electric/chest style fridge. It seems cumbersome, but if you are trying to save money why would you want all of your cold air to fall on the floor every time you open your refridgerator door? 
Someone posted how to convert a chest freezer into a extremely effitient fridge using a temperature control mechanism available in the Granger catalog. To me this is the very best alternative. Does anyone know where that thread is, or can someone find it?


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

I agree that trying to be "grid" free has to include no gas trucked in as well.

I have read up on the freezer/fridge and like that idea seems simple enough.

Thanks for the replies, right now I'll cross the propane fridge off the list of items we need.

Once again, thanks


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

rose2005 said:


> http://mtbest.net/freezer-to-fridge-thermostat.html


Thanky:cowboy:
Here is another link...
http://www.energyconservationinfo.org/chestfridge.htm
Basically, all you need is a chest freezer and an external thermostat.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

joseph97297 said:


> I agree that trying to be "grid" free has to include no gas trucked in as well.
> 
> I have read up on the freezer/fridge and like that idea seems simple enough.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I considered the propane fridges, but just decided to get a regular efficient fridge and more solar panels. Why pay for fossil fuels for the rest of your life when the sun can do the heavy lifting for you? Keep in mind the federal RE tax credits are scheduled to expire at the end of this year.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

We decided to spend the big bucks on a Sun Frost about 25 or more years ago, because even at the cost of propane back then, the Sun Frost and PV panels added to our existing wind system were cheaper in the long run than to keep using propane and our old Servel gas refrigerator. And we would avoid the propane fumes in the house, too. And the Sun Frost, the PVs, and the windgenerator all are still working fine today.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

DC electric is the prettiest option out there,BEAUTIFUL tech and machinery.Esp. with solar panels the reliability and simplicity is awesome.It just works,no muss,no fuss.

My friends Sundanzer freezer,at zero degrees,uses less power than a 50 watt lightbulb WHEN its running,which isnt very often.

Just unbelievable.

BooBoo


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Link To MANUFACTURER INFO

Here is my review of a sundanzer freezer in use,not much to say.Plug it in and it works...


A Sundanzer 8.1 cubic foot freezer,uses 2 amps or the equivalent of 2, 27 watt CFL light bulbs,or 2 amps when running.

Set to zero degrees F. Runs about 6 hours a day (12 amp/hrs per day at 24 volts,also runs on 12 volts) with ambient temps about 48-68 degrees F.
AMAZING!!!

Costs about 1100 dollars delivered.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Gee . . .except for the sausage that sure looks like mine.....

Getting a SunDanzer was one of my better choices . . . . . .


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Just checked with friend.

60 at night,90-100f during day and Sundanzer freezer using 1/3 of his 700 watts/24 volts of panels output.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I turned off my propane fridge in order to save up the money for the Sundanzer. Instead of paying for propane to run it, I am banking that money. It is not easy living without one, but I have had to sacrifice every step of the way in this life and it makes you stronger. 

You are right, why live off the grid and pay for propane? Tied to another utility company. 

mightybooboo, I might print that picture out and put it on my kitchen wall to remind me of what I am sacrificing for!!! Thanks for the incentive!

katlupe


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

katlupe said:


> mightybooboo, I might print that picture out and put it on my kitchen wall to remind me of what I am sacrificing for!!! Thanks for the incentive!
> 
> katlupe


Yes I hope my finances will allow for one when we need to replace too.My friend just cant say enough nice things about it,he has it loaded with his own chickens right now.

BTW,inspect it before you take it home,the 'guy' who loaded his ran the forklift thru the bottom,he found that out after a 2 hour drive home!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I have all of the options. A propane chest freezer (Frostek), a high efficiency AC chest freezer and a high efficiency electric frig/freezer. I like the propane esp. when the solar is low (winter or bad weather). The cost of propane for this freezer is minimal, about $100.00 per year and it has virtually nothing to go wrong. Had a danby frig/freezer but it was too small and it was very finicky. I finally gave up on it and got a high efficiency AC fridge. We are off the grid full time with solar and wind power


----------

